# Shot a woodcock



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

This story is about a friend - it is not about me because I would never confess to breaking a law in an open forum

anyway

This friend was out hunting grouse and pheasant in PA. while walking through the woods he saw a woodcock take off...he did not shoot at it because it was a woodcock and he was not sure of the season.

He thought for a little while and then came to the conclusion that growing up (in Maine) the woodcock/grouse season ran together. Although he had never looked at the regs for woodcock in PA he figured it should be ok... 

long story short..he flushed the woodcock again, shot it, put it in his pocket, and checked the law when he got home... come to find out... they are in season but you need a Migratory bird license to hunt them... SO my friend figures he will just buy a migratory lic on monday and call it good...

WHAT SAY YOU


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

What's done is done. Buying the license will not eliminate the offense. 

The truth is there are so many laws on the books you can not abide by them all. You are breaking the law right now for something.

If you turned your self in to the DNR would be the only way to satisfy the big machine. They will use a portion of the money they fine you to create additional legislation to limit your individual rights.

Tell your friend to shut up.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I had to google woodcock.... 
Maybe your friend is just a really bad shot and was aiming at the grouse when he hit the woodcock instead. No laws against being a bad shot right?!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I had to google woodcock....
> Maybe your friend is just a really bad shot and was aiming at the grouse when he hit the woodcock instead. No laws against being a bad shot right?!


you are responsible for the result of pulling the trigger on the fire arm. If you hit a moose or a mouse.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

alterego said:


> you are responsible for the result of pulling the trigger on the fire arm. If you hit a moose or a mouse.


I wasn't actually being serious...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Don't shoot at moose. I'm pretty sure it's not moose hunting season.

However, it's always open season on mice.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yup The TimberDoodle is a migratory bird.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What woodcock?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think what your friend is talking about is not about making it right legally, but making it right with his own conscience. Getting the right permit/license even after the fact is not a bad start, but it is up to him. He was wrong for not knowing before he went out hunting, he was wrong for shooting it when he wasn't sure.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Possible, but hard to prove one way or the other. Still, we can't dismiss it entirely...


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I always try to stay on the right side of the 'fish cops', it just makes life easier.

Short story about last time I broke a hunting law (long time ago).

I was down near the Mexican border driving to my dove shooting spot, when a stupid quail flew in front of the truck and hit the windshield. 
We stopped and I picked up the dead quail (out of season and against the protestations of my friends). 
I didn't want a fine bird like that to simply go to waste, just because it was a few days before the 'fish cops' calendar said it was OK.

Was it illegal? Maybe.
Did it taste a hell of a lot better than the doves we shot that day? You betcha!!!

Oh, and to set the record straight. I don't make it a habit of eating road kill.

AJ


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> What woodcock?


Not something guys wake up with in the morning. : )

Migratory bird about the size of a robin. Besides a state permit you need a federal migratory permit, same for ducks/geese.

Buy the permit and enjoy the rest of the seasons,


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Not something guys wake up with in the morning. : )
> 
> Migratory bird about the size of a robin. Besides a state permit you need a federal migratory permit, same for ducks/geese.
> 
> Buy the permit and enjoy the rest of the seasons,


sorry, I was being a smartass. Hehe.

Even though this was not an accident, accidents do happen from time to time. I shot a scissortail one time while hunting dove.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> sorry, I was being a smartass. Hehe.
> 
> Even though this was not an accident, accidents do happen from time to time. I shot a scissortail one time while hunting dove.


Slippy's advice for the day;

Never put your woodcock in a scissortail.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This thread just took a TERN for the worse.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Not something guys wake up with in the morning. : )
> 
> *Migratory bird about the size of a robin.* Besides a state permit you need a federal migratory permit, same for ducks/geese.
> 
> Buy the permit and enjoy the rest of the seasons,


I struggle to see the point of hunting something THAT small unless one is starving! Is the meat really worth the effort? Obviously, I've never had one - just asking.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think what your friend is talking about is not about making it right legally, but making it right with his own conscience. Getting the right permit/license even after the fact is not a bad start, but it is up to him. He was wrong for not knowing before he went out hunting, he was wrong for shooting it when he wasn't sure.


My friends conscience is pretty clear.. He did not even know there were woodcock in PA. There is no way to make this wrong right...the bird can not be unshot. Getting a license means that next time it will be legal.

In PA if you accidentally shot a deer that is not "correct" and report it..you pay a $25 a fine and get a new tag...what do you think the fine will be for 1 woodcock... there is no info for self reporting a bird kill


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I struggle to see the point of hunting something THAT small unless one is starving! Is the meat really worth the effort? Obviously, I've never had one - just asking.


Just like chicken...sorry could not resist... you need 4 of them to


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I would buy the license just so that any fees that are supposed to go to habitat repair or whatever they do go where they are supposed to. Then he would be legal for the next time as well. I would not report it because around here I've heard stories of hunters reporting to the fish cops an accidental kill (wrong sex, mulie instead of whitetail, etc) and they got raked over the coals just as bad as if they had not reported and got busted. Trying to do the right thing got them punished (major fines, hunting/fishing ban for several years, could seize their truck, etc) as if they were out intentionally poaching.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

cdell said:


> i would buy the license just so that any fees that are supposed to go to habitat repair or whatever they do go where they are supposed to. Then he would be legal for the next time as well. I would not report it because around here i've heard stories of hunters reporting to the fish cops an accidental kill (wrong sex, mulie instead of whitetail, etc) and they got raked over the coals just as bad as if they had not reported and got busted. Trying to do the right thing got them punished (major fines, hunting/fishing ban for several years, could seize their truck, etc) as if they were out intentionally poaching.


+1 
This is a story that is repeated a LOT, heard about a kid that tried doing the right thing, I'm sure he learned his lesson!!

AJ


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

cdell said:


> I would buy the license just so that any fees that are supposed to go to habitat repair or whatever they do go where they are supposed to. Then he would be legal for the next time as well. I would not report it because around here I've heard stories of hunters reporting to the fish cops an accidental kill (wrong sex, mulie instead of whitetail, etc) and they got raked over the coals just as bad as if they had not reported and got busted. Trying to do the right thing got them punished (major fines, hunting/fishing ban for several years, could seize their truck, etc) as if they were out intentionally poaching.


I've seen this happen before. A few summers back some friends and I were fishing on the sulphur river. One of my buddies snagged a paddlefish. Which is a protected species out here in the lone star state. He did the right thing and reported it to the game warden. Unfortunately, the warden was in a crappy mood and threw the book at him. He had to pay a huge fine and almost lost his fishing privileges. Over an accident...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

God put the woodcock here for you to eat. Government tried to deny you the right to eat woodcock without first paying a vig to them. Eat the woodcock, enjoy it and shut the hell up. If a fish cop ever says anything to you about it just scream in their face at the top of your lungs: "Give me woodcock or give me death!" Then give him a Joe Biden salute by firing a couple shells in the air from your 12 gauge.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> God put the woodcock here for you to eat. Government tried to deny you the right to eat woodcock without first paying a vig to them. Eat the woodcock, enjoy it and shut the hell up. If a fish cop ever says anything to you about it just scream in their face at the top of your lungs: "Give me woodcock or give me death!" Then give him a Joe Biden salute by firing a couple shells in the air from your 12 gauge.


Inor,
As always you are correct. HOWEVER, you are only 99% correct this time. Everything you suggest is great EXCEPT screaming "give me woodcock or give me death"...I would modify the scream to something like, "give me woodland gamebirds or give me death". Just sayin ':shock:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> God put the woodcock here for you to eat. Government tried to deny you the right to eat woodcock without first paying a vig to them. Eat the woodcock, enjoy it and shut the hell up. If a fish cop ever says anything to you about it just scream in their face at the top of your lungs: "Give me woodcock or give me death!" Then give him a Joe Biden salute by firing a couple shells in the air from your 12 gauge.


Did your wife skip giving you the meds this morning....


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Inor,
> As always you are correct. HOWEVER, you are only 99% correct this time. Everything you suggest is great EXCEPT screaming "give me woodcock or give me death"...I would modify the scream to something like, "give me woodland gamebirds or give me death". Just sayin ':shock:


I literally just laughed out loud.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> This story is about a friend - it is not about me because I would never confess to breaking a law in an open forum
> 
> anyway
> 
> ...


Maine-Marine,

I've grown to like you and your point of view on things is often thought provoking. But c'mon dude, give us a better story than just shooting a bird out of season. Give us something like you were traveling on business and you decided to go to a titty bar and next thing you know you were living a story that rivaled the movie The Hangover. Or you went across the border into Jaurez with your buddy and next thing you know you are onstage with the donkey or something like that.

Just a thought.

Thanks for considering...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I had to google woodcock....
> Maybe your friend is just a really bad shot and was aiming at the grouse when he hit the woodcock instead. No laws against being a bad shot right?!


 Yes there is . If he were caught at the time bad shot or just a mistake would be no defense.

Tell your friend to eat the darn thing right now and forget it. Don't store it they may find it in your freezer or smoke house.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Shoot, shovel, shut up. Wait, that's wolves...

I wouldn't worry about it too much. It was an honest mistake, though an experienced hunter would know you don't shoot at it if you're not sure it's legal. "They" know better now so use it as a learning moment and if they want to make penance for their error, go buy the license to "square up with the man" and call it a day. Just don't tell anyone why you're buying it. :grin:


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Woodcock







Shuttlecock








Self Explanatory


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Shoot, shovel, shut up. Wait, that's wolves...
> 
> * an experienced hunter would know you don't shoot at it if you're not sure it's legal.*


My friend is a very experienced hunter...growing up in Maine his family was often feed by meat provided by said hunting... Many times this hunting was out of season. The LOCAL game warden turned a blind eye to LOCAL people who hunted for food.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maine-Marine,
> 
> I've grown to like you and your point of view on things is often thought provoking. But c'mon dude, give us a better story than just shooting a bird out of season.ust a thought.
> 
> Thanks for considering...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> My friend is a very experienced hunter...growing up in Maine his family was often feed by meat provided by said hunting... Many times this hunting was out of season. The LOCAL game warden turned a blind eye to LOCAL people who hunted for food.


An experienced hunter knows to check the regulations to make sure he's legal before pulling the trigger on something, and also knows where he's at while he's doing it. Pennsylvania isn't Maine and that Game Warden, may have a completely different take on an ill gotten Woodcock. Otherwise, legally speaking, that hunter is simply a poacher.

Do I care? Not really. If someone is using it to feed themselves or their family, it doesn't go to waste, isn't sold and they don't take more than they need, I could give two shits. I won't help them load it in the truck or eat any of it myself, but I'm not calling the Dept. of Wildlife either. Do what ya' gotta do. When I was a tribal cop, we had to deal with poachers. If we caught them, they had to "reimburse" the tribe for that animal. And I never ran across anyone that ever did it for "fun". It was to feed their family. I however took an oath to enforce the law. And that's what I did, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Yeah... See, I could never in good conscience be a cop. There are laws I consider to be outside the jurisdiction of the body politic and enforcing them would cause me moral constipation. On the other hand, I have the soul of a judge and withholding just punishment in some cases would do bad things to my blood pressure. All in all, it's not healthy to be a cop.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Yeah... See, I could never in good conscience be a cop. There are laws I consider to be outside the jurisdiction of the body politic and enforcing them would cause me moral constipation. On the other hand, I have the soul of a judge and withholding just punishment in some cases would do bad things to my blood pressure. All in all, it's not healthy to be a cop.


I was in law enforcement for 12 years... there were several times I made a judgement and did not arrest or ticket a person...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I will probably have to admonish myself for this but....

When I first saw this post and every time I read any updates the old - How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if .......

I better just quit right here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> I however took an oath to enforce the law. And that's what I did, regardless of the circumstances.


and that is why students get expel for having a boy scout knife in the trunk of their car and other crazy things like that..because people like you fail to look at the big picture and use some common sense...

My friend has not made an excuses..what he did was wrong..but he was not sure it was wrong when he did it...I can guarantee you he will not do it again...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> and that is why students get expel for having a boy scout knife in the trunk of their car and other crazy things like that..because people like you fail to look at the big picture and use some common sense...
> 
> My friend has not made an excuses..what he did was wrong..but he was not sure it was wrong when he did it...I can guarantee you he will not do it again...


Hey Maine, you don't know a thing about me, so I suggest you stow your bullshit of my not having "common sense". Never been a "Zero Tolerance" kind of guy.

Enforcing something, doesn't always mean arresting someone, doesn't always mean issuing a ticket. I have plenty of common sense thank you very much, so why don't you go piss up a rope.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Turtle.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Hey Maine, you don't know a thing about me, so I suggest you stow your bullshit of my not having "common sense". Never been a "Zero Tolerance" kind of guy.
> 
> Enforcing something, doesn't always mean arresting someone, doesn't always mean issuing a ticket. I have plenty of common sense thank you very much, so why don't you go piss up a rope.


I dont know you..I just know what you said... If you do not want what you said pointed out to you as wrong then change your way of thinking... Your problem is not with me.. it is that you do not like what you said being used against you


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Turtle.


He started it...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It is the Lord's day - try and make like Thumper - "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all".


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I dont know you..I just know what you said... If you do not want what you said pointed out to you as wrong then change your way of thinking... Your problem is not with me.. it is that you do not like what you said being used against you


No. What you did was take a piece of what I said and then used that to level an unfair accusation. Perhaps you, I'm sorry, your "friend" should be a more responsible hunter, rather than an experienced one. Who should know better.

And in the interest of Mrs. Inor's "Turtle" call. I'm done. If you have anything else to say, by all means, PM me.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Your friend is a common criminal and should be thrown under the jail! Or, maybe nobody really cares and "he" should just be a little more careful next time. Migratory bird permits are usually free.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Your friend is a common criminal and should be thrown under the jail! Or, maybe nobody really cares and "he" should just be a little more careful next time. Migratory bird permits are usually free.


Lic is $6 here in PA


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't think it made any difference to the Woodcock.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I don't think it made any difference to the Woodcock.


That was funny. Good on ya'....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think it should actually only be considered " a natural act' if you get a woodcock while out looking for some swallow...especially if the wood-chucks are chucking wood at the same time. And you shouldn't need a license unless the Swallow goes after the woodcock at the same time said wood-chuckin wood chucks are watching the antics of the woodcock swallow fiasco....


my 2 cents.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I think it should actually only be considered " a natural act' if you get a woodcock while out looking for some swallow...especially if the wood-chucks are chucking wood at the same time. And you shouldn't need a license unless the Swallow goes after the woodcock at the same time said wood-chuckin wood chucks are watching the antics of the woodcock swallow fiasco....
> 
> my 2 cents.


No comment. Which is really hard for me. Especially since I made everything you just said, "dirty". :grin:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> No comment. Which is really hard for me. Especially since I made everything you just said, "dirty". :grin:


wait....did I say something that had some sort of overtones to it?? didn't mean to...er....._ooops! Sorry_


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> wait....did I say something that had some sort of overtones to it?? didn't mean to...er....._ooops! Sorry_


Sounds like a government excuse.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I think he just misspoke...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

_"I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky...."_ _and I voted for the woodcock, before I voted against it._


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> _"I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky...."_ _and I voted for the woodcock, before I voted against it._


Damn I did it again...how did I lump a swallow and a woodcock back into a post without even meaning too?

Double darn it... I said Lump!!!! I just can't seem to keep my rhetoric down tonight...... shoot!!! how do these things keep popping up in my comments???? I'm gonna end up getting in trouble....so I better go ahead and get off...
of her....
damn meant here...

Sorry all it's been an odd night....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Damn I did it again...how did I lump a swallow and a woodcock back into a post without even meaning too?
> 
> Double darn it... I said Lump!!!! I just can't seem to keep my rhetoric down tonight...... shoot!!! how do these things keep popping up in my comments???? I'm gonna end up getting in trouble....so I better go ahead and get off...
> of her....
> ...


She offered her honor.
I honored her offer.
So the rest of the night it was offer, honor, offer, honor.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Again sorry...I hope I'm not causing things to come to a head... 
here in the forum, It is not my intention to ever present anyone with sex
filled innuendos or crass comments that could make some one feel themselves
being victimized or harassed. I'm a decent guy with nothing but a drink and a cock-
tail a few times a night. so I may sometimes find myself in the mood to give someone the tongue
lashing they deserve, but mostly I like to remain soft
at heart and keep my comments decent. That is in fact how I was raised. To be hard
towards those who would be mean to women.. and give to women my enormous
heartfelt respect and attentiveness. SO did I offend...it's a toss of the coin...Heads or Tails....
Call it in the air......


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Didn't find anything offensive. Just funny as hell.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

With my accent, I absolutely should NEVER say the word woodcock in public.. never ever


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread is hilarious, keep up the good work :lol:


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> With my accent, I absolutely should NEVER say the word woodcock in public.. never ever


Consider that one "liked" at least ten times.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Consider that one "liked" at least ten times.


Awww sorry...I could have sworn that read licked....I was gonna say something....

I licked....I meant liked your comment to Toronto.....oyvey...I need to hit that rack...the...I meant the....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Poor dead woodcock


----------

